# Advice needed re: Basic Training



## kaiservbismarck (6 May 2010)

Hi...I've been looking for the answer to this question online for hours and can't seem to find it.  If it wasn't after hours I'd call a recruiter.  

Does anyone know if you can do Basic Training "part time"? I currently work as a full time firefighter (4 on, 4 off shift) but would love to be a reservist.  I haven't asked (yet) but I'm sure my employer won't give me 2 months off to go to training.

Any thoughts? Advice?


----------



## Eye In The Sky (6 May 2010)

I believe many Reserve units do BMQs as part of a normal Reserve training schedule, such as 1 night a week/1 weekend a month.  I recall reading on this site that the "fulltime" summer BMQs are a thing of the past due to staff shortages, other priorities.

For the best answer though, you could call the local Reserve unit you are interested in, and ask them if they do BMQs in such a manner.

If you post what geographical location you are from, someone who is a Reserve member might have more specific information for you than my "shotgun" answer.


----------



## mathabos (6 May 2010)

I currently have 2 friends doing weekend Bmq with their reserve unit. 
They get there friday night and leave Sunday around 5ish. 
I think, not 100% on this, you do a total of 13-14 weekends to complete the course.
I believe they also get the 2nd week of each month off. That is all I have gathered from 
talking to them. Someone who is actually doing one should be able to shed more light on the 
situation.


----------



## mariomike (6 May 2010)

kaiservbismarck said:
			
		

> I haven't asked (yet) but I'm sure my employer won't give me 2 months off to go to training.
> Any thoughts? Advice?



Eligibility for Military Leave is not determined by department, job classification or union affilliation. 
Military Leave is Corporate Policy. All city employees are treated equally in the Policy.

Toronto gives everyone two weeks Leave With Pay LWP every year for military service. Your benefits are not affected when on Military Leave. Everything continues the same as if you were still on the job.

Check both your Collective Agreement ( IAFF, I assume ) and Corporate policy under "Military Leave". 
There's also Earned Deferred Leave and Education Leave requests. Military Leave would receive the same consideration.

As a firefighter, your department should be willing and able to accomodate shift change requests for Military Leave. It sounds like you work 10/14? TFS works 24 hour tours.

You may also wish to consider a Leave No Pay LNP for your BMQ and trade training. 

Hamilton, ON compared to Calgary, Alberta. 
Military Leave for Reservists: COMPARISON OF POLICIES AND LEGISLATION":
http://www.hamilton.ca/NR/rdonlyres/EBAD289C-D516-4812-A979-80A4CD0ADED7/0/May21HUR08007_InformationReport_MilitaryLeavePolicy_May132008.pdf

"The City of Calgary’s Policy":
The Province of Alberta does not have legislation governing military leaves.
Calgary’s policy provides for the following for permanent full-time and permanent parttime
employees:
a. “Top-up” of military pay for leaves up to twenty-four (24) months (employee
continues on full salary during the leave and remits the military pay to the City);
b. Harmonization of health and dental benefits for the period of the leave;
c. Employer’s contribution to pension for the period of the leave;
d. “Top-up” for the purposes of short-term and long term disability; and
e. Reimbursement of premiums if the reservist purchases life insurance through the
Government of Canada plan for military personnel, to a maximum of 2 times the
employee’s salary to the nearest $1,000.
Calgary’s policy covers all military leaves no matter the purpose, including military
training activities or duties not connected to deployment.
For other than permanent full-time or permanent part-time employees, the policy
provides:
a. A leave of absence without pay for up to twenty-four (24) months;
b. Continuation of the employer’s premium cost for health and dental benefits for
the period of the leave;
c. Reimbursement of the employer’s contribution to the employee’s pension plan,
up to a period of twelve (12) months, if the employee immediately buys back
pensionable service upon return from leave.

Here is an example for anyone interested in military leave policies.
Oakville, ON:
http://www.oakville.ca/HR-MNG-004-002.htm


----------



## McD (6 May 2010)

Try you CoC , I cant see them saying NO flat out


----------



## kaiservbismarck (7 May 2010)

My city does give military leave but only 2 weeks a year.  

I'm going to call a local recruiter today and I'll post what s/he says so everyone can know. Thanks for all the great replys!


----------



## mariomike (7 May 2010)

kaiservbismarck said:
			
		

> I'm going to call a local recruiter today and I'll post what s/he says so everyone can know.



If you search "weekend BMQ" on Milnet, you will find information and discussions on the subject.


----------



## kaiservbismarck (7 May 2010)

The recruiter I spoke with today told me I could do every weekend for 2 months and that would be my BMQ....doesn't that seem a little short??


----------



## blacktriangle (7 May 2010)

Reserve BMQ only runs 20 or so days IIRC. Moreover, courses that I have seen tended to be only every OTHER weekend, thus about 2 weekends a month. The course would usually start in the fall and finish in the spring. I've never heard of being able to do every weekend for 2 months straight. My information is from 3-4 years ago, so it may have changed since then. 

Good luck.


----------



## mariomike (8 May 2010)

kaiservbismarck said:
			
		

> My city does give military leave but only 2 weeks a year.



That is *paid* leave, I suspect.
That is generous. It was only recently that "my" city began keeping employees on full pay and benefits for two weeks of military training.


----------

